# Attestation Pôle Emploi vraie version ?



## amandinezoe (26 Août 2022)

Mesdames ou messieurs bonsoir,

J’ai une demande pour ma collègue, elle a son attestation hier par son PE (imprimée et remplie en ligne)

Sur son attestation de pôle emploi « 5 » 37 derniers mois pour les salariés âgés de 53 ans : colonne N°5 pas observation (explication d'une variation des salaires comme pour ses CP) " est il possible son PE les ajoutées ?
On a pas la même attestation à quoi que je ne suis pas à jour.
Merci de votre retour, je vous souhaite des nouveaux bébés à toutes à tous à votre reprise.


----------



## isa19 (26 Août 2022)

bonjour,
 c'est la nouvelle attestation mais si les PE l'ont déjà rempli en ligne elle n'est plus modifiable.


----------



## amandinezoe (26 Août 2022)

Merci isa. Je lui ai dirais.  
Bon week-end.


----------



## amandinezoe (26 Août 2022)

Reb, 
Non je vous dis des bêtises.
Elle m'a répondu que l'Attestation est pré-remplie mais n'ai pas signé. Donc je formule sa question car on a pas la même chose. 
Est-il possible qu'elle demande de la modifier avec observation "d'ajouter ses CP"? 
7. sommes versées à l'occasion de la rupture : " ICCP et Total des autres Indemnités liées à la rupture en Net OU en Brut?  
Merci d'avance.


----------



## isa19 (27 Août 2022)

TOUT EST  EN BRUT 

Si elle a tout validé ca confirme son accord donc c'est transmis directement . 
Perso je demande aux PE de la télécharger (elle a juste les coordonnées du PE)  ET ON LA REMPLI MAIS PAS EN LIGNE et je la transmet via mon espace pole emploi.


----------

